# My cat acts like a dog.



## ntam2000 (Dec 5, 2006)

Here's my kitty Mini. She acts like a dog! Check her out:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QKpBd0QyuCs
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ttu8Q3iglzE

And Dora:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BWUDo7nMfIE


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Very cute videos!


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

That's so cute . .. she definitely wants to play fetch!


----------



## Katzen (Dec 1, 2006)

:yellbounce How fun!


----------



## Krystalily (Jul 13, 2006)

Heehee Andi will do the same thing. She'll play fetch with the balls we got her and she'll also play fetch with straws. Her latest fun thing is to bring a straw to bed and meow until we throw it. Then she goes after it, hops back on the bed, drops it by us, and paws at us meowing until we throw it again. 

Cats that act like dogs are sooo funny and cute!!


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Smart kitty! 8)


----------



## ntam2000 (Dec 5, 2006)

My another kitty Dora:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BWUDo7nMfIE


----------



## ntam2000 (Dec 5, 2006)

Thanks for all of your replies. I'll catch more videos, and post them here! :wink:


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Just saw the other video - a*DORA*ble! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jimmyness (Dec 31, 2005)

marie73 said:


> Just saw the other video - a*DORA*ble! :lol: :lol:


'Har har har' :lol: lol


----------



## ntam2000 (Dec 5, 2006)

marie73 said:


> Just saw the other video - a*DORA*ble! :lol: :lol:


Haha, you're so sweet! I didn't even know it! :lol:


----------



## Paw Prints (Apr 1, 2005)

Awww that vacuum video is so sweet! My cats can't make themselves come withing 10 ft of a vacuum. lol 

The fetching vids are really cute, too. My cats do that once in a while, but not like that!


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

How funny and cute Dora is being! :lol:


----------



## Stanky (Feb 28, 2005)

Very cute videos!!


----------

